# Can i use my spare dcc booster to power up my buildings.



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

I have a spare nce db5 booster that I'm not using. I know I can hook up my turnouts but can I also have it supply power to my boards that control my lights?

Plus if i use incandescent lights could those come straight off the bus or would more be needed?


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Second part first;
Maybe. It depends on what voltage your bus line is, and the size incandescents are. I.e. a 5VDC bus with 1.5VDC bulbs will need resistors or they’ll blow. 5VDC bulbs would work, but have no room for power spikes as they’ll burn at 100% capacity.
I advise using incandescents at no greater than 60%, which extends their life in exchange for brightness. If you need brighter, add a 2nd bulb.
I also prefer a higher voltage bus such as 5VDC because it’s higher than pretty much every light. The downside is everything needs a resistor of some size. The boon is that not all lights look the same. Car dealerships, signage, main street can be brightly lit, while alley ways, house doors/garages, etc can be much less bright.

First part;
I don’t think so. But I have proven I am human by erring before.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> Second part first;
> Maybe. It depends on what voltage your bus line is, and the size incandescents are. I.e. a 5VDC bus with 1.5VDC bulbs will need resistors or they’ll blow. 5VDC bulbs would work, but have no room for power spikes as they’ll burn at 100% capacity.
> I advise using incandescents at no greater than 60%, which extends their life in exchange for brightness. If you need brighter, add a 2nd bulb.
> I also prefer a higher voltage bus such as 5VDC because it’s higher than pretty much every light. The downside is everything needs a resistor of some size. The boon is that not all lights look the same. Car dealerships, signage, main street can be brightly lit, while alley ways, house doors/garages, etc can be much less bright.
> ...



Well ill have all my led lights on power boards which distributes power which I believe can get the power from the bus I would run.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You had better check the OUTPUT of your Booster.
A regular DCC track usually runs around 14 volts.
It's also a modified AC so any LEDs would need
a rectifier as well as a voltage reducing resistor.
Use your multimeter before making any
connections.

Don


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Why use precious DCC for powering lights? Use a wall wort, 5v or 12v and appropriate resistors.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> Why use precious DCC for powering lights? Use a wall wort, 5v or 12v and appropriate resistors.



Well I would need 4 do far probably a cpl more wall worts. Or I have a spare booster that I'm not using at all that could power them all.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

It may not be helpful info, but my plan for structure lighting bus lines is to use one of those power strips, with two (or three) different size power supplies. I ran a dedicated 15A circuit for layout peripherals. My DCC has a separate dedicated 20A circuit.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

OilValleyRy said:


> It may not be helpful info, but my plan for structure lighting bus lines is to use one of those power strips, with two (or three) different size power supplies. I ran a dedicated 15A circuit for layout peripherals. My DCC has a separate dedicated 20A circuit.


Like I've said I have a booster that I will not be using on this layout. So my thought was use it for powering my 2 switch 8s my ar1 and any other accessories I might add and also to hopefully power my lights so I don't have to use a bunch of Wal words that are in a limited supply foe me.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

What powers your booster? And why not use that power supply? Nice thing about wall worts is that they have limited current so when things short there is no ball of fire. When you start using PS of 5 amp or more it can get exciting when things short!


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> What powers your booster? And why not use that power supply? Nice thing about wall worts is that they have limited current so when things short there is no ball of fire. When you start using PS of 5 amp or more it can get exciting when things short!



Ya if I do use the booster I won't connect ights directly to the buss I'll just connect the distributors to the bus then lights to it. The distributors will only send so much to the lights.


----------

